# 110 Gallon Geosesarma / Shrimp / Orchid / Fern Paludarium



## Warren B (Dec 13, 2010)

Hardscape / Hardware build finished last week.

Planting "finished" today.

Now to let everything grow in.

Flora and fauna listed at the bottom.

Make sure to click the image for full size, looks like they were compressed strangely.

*FTS:*











*Left Side:*











*Right Side:*











_*Dendrobium loddigesii:*_











*Dendrobium unicum*











_*Geosesarma sp.*_











Plants (Terrestrial):
-Assorted Ferns (Sorry, not sure of the species)
-Selaginella sp.(This species is sort of an iridescent blue)
-Ficus pumila
-Moss mix (Consists of NEHerp sheet moss, Taiwan Moss, 5-6 temperate species, 3-4 fern species spores)
- Begonia "strawberry"
- H. soleirolii "Baby Tears"

-2x Phalaenopsis sp.
-2x Oncidium sp.
-Dendrobium unicum
-Dendrobium loddigesii


Plants (Aquatic):
-Cryptocoryne wendtii "green" and "brown" (Currently undergoing crypt melt, fun)
- Java fern "needle leaf" and "windelov" (scavenged from my axolotl tank)
-Taiwan Moss


Animals:
-3x Geosesarma sp.
-18x Fire Red Cherry Shrimp
-3x Amano Shrimp

Background is Ecoweb/Epiweb covered with Spyra from folius.com.

Filtration is a broken SunSun HW-302 being pumped by an Eheim 2000. One layer of filter floss and 2 layers of biomedia.

Aquatic substrate is Miracle Gro Organic Soil (sifted) capped with "Aquatic Planting Media" bought at a pond supply. Appears to be calcinated clay almost identical to Turface MVP.

Substrate for the land area is Turface MVP capped with crushed leaf litter, capped with whole leaf litter, collected outside (Boiled and baked as per usual).






I plan on getting at least 10 or so Geosesarma and hopefully get them breeding, as well as some more cherry shrimp.

Plant-wise, I will likely get a few more vivarium-appropriate orchids species. I would also like to get some Bucephalandra sp. for the aquatic/emergent area.


Critiques/Questions/Comments are all welcome.


----------



## Warren B (Dec 13, 2010)

Bought an absolutely beautiful Plakat Betta today (shoutout to Pets Place in Nanuet).

Not completely sure I want to add him in yet, I don't think my RCS population is large enough to support his predation. *Might* have to just order some more shrimp to keep up with him since he is a stunner in person and would make an excellent centerpiece inhabitant.




















*RCS Shot*










*Blue Selaginella*


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

I know its been a long time, but I am curious as to how your system is doing.


----------

